# Motor Tech



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello, iam really interested in custom motor work. Mainly Inlines. And i have many questions:

1. Iam wondering what is the best balancer on the market? I have emailed VRP Products about there balancer, but still waiting. What balancer do you guys recommend? And what do you use to take off material, and how much should be taken off?

2. Whats the best way to rewind H.O. motors? I have done sum 1/43 scale motors. Do i need any special tools or equiptment? How do you determine what amount to rewind an arm. Ive notice that Wizzard/BSRT go by the amount of feet an arm takes. Not like the normal "turns" iam used too.

Thanks for your time, any info would be greatly appricaited!
Blake


----------

